# Am I the only one...



## NessaNessa (Jul 24, 2007)

Who cant respond to a message by clicking the instant response option?


----------



## turnergirl (Jul 24, 2007)

No your not and I am getting extra annoyed by it. Is this an error?


----------



## wheezy807 (Jul 24, 2007)

oh i just did it. LOL! The quick reply button. That's cool, must have just fixed it.


----------



## dlewis (Jul 24, 2007)

Can someone explain how the quick reply works?


----------



## Enchantmt (Jul 24, 2007)

dlewis said:


> Can someone explain how the quick reply works?



Normally you get just a reply box w/o all the edit options like bold, colors, italics, sizing etc.


----------



## dlewis (Jul 24, 2007)

This is not a good day.  I click the big box at the bottom and it said it has to activated by the quick reply buttom above (at one of the posts) but that doesn't do anything.  

That's ok though.  I never used it I was just wondering how it worked.


----------



## NessaNessa (Jul 24, 2007)

dlewis said:


> This is not a good day.  I click the big box at the bottom and it said it has to activated by the quick reply buttom above (at one of the posts) but that doesn't do anything.
> 
> That's ok though.  I never used it I was just wondering how it worked.



Well, the only way I can respond to any topic is to quote someone.  Dlewis, you're the lucky candidate this time.  Normally I just delete the quoted response and enter my post.


----------



## dlewis (Jul 24, 2007)

NessaNessa said:


> Well, the only way I can respond to any topic is to quote someone.  Dlewis, you're the lucky candidate this time.  Normally I just delete the quoted response and enter my post.



Dang, that's messed up.  hehe


----------



## deejoy (Jul 24, 2007)

I can't quick reply either.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jul 24, 2007)

I cant either.


----------



## senimoni (Jul 24, 2007)

OnAHairQuest said:


> I cant either.



Add me to the list....it is very annoying. A lot of times I just don't post b/c I'm too lazy to remove the quotes...lol.


Wonder if it is a browser issues...I have firefox.


----------



## NessaNessa (Jul 24, 2007)

senimoni said:


> Add me to the list....it is very annoying. A lot of times I just don't post b/c I'm too lazy to remove the quotes...lol.
> 
> 
> Wonder if it is a browser issues...I have firefox.



Nope. Not a browser issue.


----------



## Tee (Jul 24, 2007)

NessaNessa said:


> Well, the only way I can respond to any topic is to quote someone. Dlewis, you're the lucky candidate this time. Normally I just delete the quoted response and enter my post.


 
This is the only way I can post.


----------



## PittGirl06 (Jul 24, 2007)

NessaNessa said:


> Nope. Not a browser issue.




I can only respond by quoting too!  I am using Safari (Mac)  Same on Firefox too.


----------



## asubeauty (Jul 24, 2007)

I can't use the quick reply, either, but I can respond by clicking "Reply to Topic" at the bottom left of the screen.

I can't see the "view post" icon where ppl quote, though, and I can't see the icon for "mult-quote" either.  All I see are red x's.


----------



## Enchantmt (Jul 24, 2007)

Nikos is aware and working  on the issue.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks Enchantment!  I can't do it either!


----------



## dimopoulos (Jul 25, 2007)

Gosh I hate my luck sometimes.

The signature limit interferes with the quick reply box. I take out the signature limit, then the mood manager interferes with it. I take both out it works. I put the sig limit back on, it works, I put the mood manager, it breaks....

You can't win....


----------



## dlewis (Jul 25, 2007)

dimopoulos said:


> Gosh I hate my luck sometimes.
> 
> The signature limit interferes with the quick reply box. I take out the signature limit, then the mood manager interferes with it. I take both out it works. I put the sig limit back on, it works, I put the mood manager, it breaks....
> 
> You can't win....



Send you a hug  and kiss.

but hurry up and figure it out.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 25, 2007)

Me either.  But Im patient!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jul 26, 2007)

yeah, it's still not working.


----------



## ayoung (Jul 26, 2007)

I knew i wasn't crazy! I thought something was just wrong w/ my accout or something.
I luv to just 'quick reply'


----------



## Enchantmt (Jul 26, 2007)

The quick reply is disabled for everyone right now. Once Nikos figures out why it doesnt play nice with the new features it will be added on. I think this is rather common tho, on a lot of sites I visit, the quick reply doesnt work.


----------

